# Just about to start the Install



## palette (Mar 1, 2010)

So i have been gathering up a large bit of items to get the set up i want. Now i have everything here are a few images of the space they will be going in to.
I have 2 SC- aim7's in the wall
2 aim7 in the Ceiling
4 aim 5's in the ceiling for Surround & fill
1 psb Sub
Onkyo 876 
Sony 400 Blueray
New Sony LED 60"
and a projector with a 100" drop screen.







[/URL][/IMG]










component rack
















[/URL][/IMG]
1 am making 2 custom sofas for the space.


----------



## Moonfly (Aug 1, 2008)

Looks a nice space, I look forward to following you progress :T


----------



## palette (Mar 1, 2010)

all Wiring done, Ran a 1 1/2" conduit pipe for future just to ease wiring.







[/URL][/IMG]


----------



## palette (Mar 1, 2010)

Moonfly said:


> Looks a nice space, I look forward to following you progress :T


Thanks!
I will have more images to post up later on this weekend. :gulp:


----------



## dpromano76 (Dec 22, 2009)

Sweet! Ill be watching ya!


----------

